
Google Fiber Forces Users to Give Up Their Legal Right to Sue - walterbell
https://consumerist.com/2016/06/16/google-fiber-copies-comcast-att-forces-users-to-give-up-their-legal-right-to-sue/
======
dang
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11924410](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11924410)

